# I found out what my dogs do when they are home alone... (video)



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the first time I have taken video of my dogs when left home by themselves. This is also the first time I have ever tried to edit a video... so go easy on me!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is too funny! Very cute video....and not too shabby for video editing! 

What the heck did you put in the kongs to keep them that interested for so long???


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

That was great, how long were you gone? I wonder if I could pull video off my security hard drive?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanna know also what's in those kongs!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I did this once, but my dog is crated. Practically the same thing, he got up a bunch of times to turn around and lay down again. He worked on his kong for a while but not as long as your dogs. I can't believe they worked on the kongs for sooo long and that they each kept their own kong.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> That is too funny! Very cute video....and not too shabby for video editing!
> 
> What the heck did you put in the kongs to keep them that interested for so long???


Thanks! I put homemade dehydrated beef heart strips in them with just a little bit of peanut butter (naughty, I know). I made the strips a little wider than the hole, and squeezed the kongs to elongate the hole to shove them in. I packed them in tightly, to make it more difficult for them.



Chocx2 said:


> That was great, how long were you gone? I wonder if I could pull video off my security hard drive?


I was gone for about 3 hours or so. My camera only takes half hour videos, so this little clip was edited down from that. They were still a bit interested in the kongs when I got home, though!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG I love it haha. I love how Rocky drops his Kong near Treasure and is too afraid to get it back haha. And then Amp with that dumbbell - ADORABLE!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So sweet! They were just perfect little models of how to behave when left alone... 

Was the footage what you expected to see?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a cool video!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> So sweet! They were just perfect little models of how to behave when left alone...
> 
> Was the footage what you expected to see?


Actually, no. I expected to see Treasure at least a little stressed out. She used to panic when I would leave her. Even if I left her with someone. Even leaving treats and toys for her. I have worked with her on it, and she seems to be doing 100% better!


----------

